# Destiny 2 Addon Fluch des Osiris



## hazelol (2. November 2017)

habe ich hierzu news übersehen, oder gab es einfach noch keine darüber?

Das Addon kommt am 5. Dezember für alle Plattformen. Maximales Charakter Level sowie Powerlevel werden auf 25 und 330(335 mit mods?) erhöht. Ein neuer Raid und ein neuer Planet werden hinzugefügt. 

Leider nur für die PS4 gibt es eine exklusive Schmelztiegel Map.

Der Trailer macht lust auf mehr. Sieht schon ziemlich fett aus. Hauptsächlich wird man sich wohl durch milchspritzende gold Roboter schießen.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (30. November 2017)

Ich werde mir das "Addon" nicht kaufen, finde den Preis für das gebotene einfach zu hoch und seit einer Woche habe ich komplett die Lust an dem Spiel verloren (Endgame)


----------



## iRcK91 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ja ich muss sagen, dass es von Destiny 1 zu 2 eher ein Rückschritt war ... sehr eintönig ...


----------



## The_Zodiak (3. Dezember 2017)

Ok, 59.99€ für das Spiel und 34,99€ für den Erweiterungspass. Und die erste Erweiterung erscheint ganze 3 Monate nach Release. Warum haben sie nicht gleich das Spiel für 94,98€ angeboten? - Ich werde mir das Addon nicht kaufen.


----------



## iRcK91 (8. Dezember 2017)

Haben sie doch. Die Deluxe Edition kostete doch 89€.


----------



## Todesklinge (9. Dezember 2017)

Das PvP haben sie jetzt total zerstört.
Die Prometheus Linse ist total overpowered und jetzt wird im PvP damit nur noch gekämpft... wobei wenn es alle verwenden ist es ja wieder fair.

Trotzdem, mit normalen Waffen hat man keine Chance mehr.
Mit der Linse kann man jeden in ca. 0,5- 1 Sekunde töten... ganz toll wenn der Auto-Aim in der PC Fassung aktiviert ist, dann benötigt man keinen “skill“ mehr sondern nur noch Glück wer zuerst trifft.

Die Waffe gibt es bei Xur zu kaufen.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Dezember 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das PvP haben sie jetzt total zerstört.
> Die Prometheus Linse ist total overpowered und jetzt wird im PvP damit nur noch gekämpft... wobei wenn es alle verwenden ist es ja wieder fair.
> 
> Trotzdem, mit normalen Waffen hat man keine Chance mehr.
> ...



Immerhin wurde das Update zum Nerf bereits angekündigt.


----------



## Todesklinge (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir bei Battlenet die standard Edition für 39€ gekauft.
Jetzt würde ich doch gerne das Spiel + Erweiterungspaket für 64€ kaufen, jedoch gibt es bei Blizzard keine Möglichkeit ein bestehendes Paket upzugraden, um die entsprechende Differenz zu zahlen.

Das Spiel + Erweiterung ist eben 6€ günstiger, als Spiel (39€) und Seasson Pass (35€).

Blizzard kann diese Änderung nicht durchführen, weil nur Activision das machen könnte... aber Blizzard hat ja das Angebot und nicht Activision.
Wobei ich immer gedacht habe, dass Activision auch Blizzard wäre (oder umgekehrt).

Wenn der Seasson Pass mal im Sale kommt, werde ich es mir hohlen.
Vielleicht ja schon zu Weihnachten.


Trotzdem, ein sehr merkwürdiger Kundendienst ist das (war im Live Chat bei Blizzard), da möchte man ein größeres Paket nehmen und dann geht das nicht.


----------



## barmitzwa (11. Dezember 2017)

ich finde es einfach nur traurig, dass man ohne DLC - 6 Wochen nach Release des Hauptspiels auf dem PC - von Aktivitäten ausgesperrt wird. Man kann also nach 6 Wochen auf Dinge nicht mehr zugreifen, die man eigentlich schon bezahlt hat.

Bei dem geringen Umfang des Hauptspiels wirkt der DLC richtig frech... und manchen Reviews nach zu urteilen ist der DLC nicht viel wert. 
Dazu kommt, dass ca 50% der neuen DLC Ausrüstungsgegenstände hinter einer weiteren hinter Lootboxen/bright engrams versteckt ist. Klar kann man die auch grinden aber das kann dauern bei rund 100 neuen Gegenständen, bis man den hat den man möchte. 

Bungie hat durch diese Aktionen viele Spieler verloren. Ich werfe den zunächst auch kein Geld mehr in den Rachen, solang rudimentäre Dinge nicht gefixt worden sind (Chat, Matchmaking für Raids, Nightfalls, Trials).

Zum Glück gab es das Spiel bei meiner Grafikkarte dazu.. für Vollpreis würde ich mich richtig ärgern (bei einem ansonsten wirklich sehr schönen Spiel mit verdammt viel verschenktem Potential)


----------

